# Lean-To connection to ribbed aluminum house/siding



## thegogetter222

Hi guys,
I'm planning my spring project of a lean-to against my garage. Its a pole barn style garage with lateral beams connection 6x6 pillars and ribbed aluminum siding.  My question is, how to I securely attached my ledger board to this ribbed aluminum?  

Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw

Something like this, they've likely bolted the ridge to the posts, and the siding should come off so you can put roof flashing behind siding and wrap. Depending on load and span, the ridge may want to be a double or triple and could be put between the posts with jack studs bolted to the posts for more support. These guys are way overspaned for the beam and the ridge.


----------



## thegogetter222

Thanks Neal.  The attachment shows the type/design of my siding.  How would i attach the ledger board to this type of siding?  I would strongly prefer to not remove the siding.  Is there a filler or gasket type product I could use to create a tight seal?


----------



## nealtw

http://www.bestmaterials.com/PDF_Files/metal-roof-fastening-details-postframe.pdf
These guys only show it with the sideing off and the flashing behind the upper siding.
I would just cut out enough to put the roof and you could put the flashing up first but if you are willing to accept a few leaks from time to time.
I suspect doing what you are suggesting will prove to be the hard way.
If the span is not to great and should be checked.
You would install something like a double 2x10 beam between the posts on the inside with heaver than normal hangers
Fill the gaps in the siding between the beam and the siding.
Bolt a ridge board thru the siding and spacers to the beam on the inside.
When installing the roof steel you will want to cut the top to fit the siding on the wall and caulk the joint.
I think it would be a whole lot easier to remove a foot of siding, then you would just use the beam as a ridge board.


----------



## gottodo1

Neal's link is how I've seen it done and it had held up very well. I've never done it myself though.


----------

